

Pentagon betting on new invisibility cloak for soldiers - asanwal
http://www.theblaze.com/stories/claim-secret-camo-can-make-american-solders-truly-invisible-the-photos-will-blow-your-mind/

======
marshray
The original site describes the pictures as a "mock up" (i.e., photoshopped)
because the actual technology is, you know, secret.

------
krharper
Okay, those pics are definitely cool.

